# How to tell if Cichlids have paired off?



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have 2 festivus cichlids in my 40 gal tank with harlequin rasboras, neon tetras, and white cloud minnows along with 4 kubotai loaches. The 2 cichlids seem to swim together and hang out in the vase decoration i have. Are they starting to breed or is it some kind of other behavior?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sounds like pairing off to me..


----------



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

then what should i do then to help them


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, it's really about helping the other fish. The cichlids will likely kill them after they've laid eggs.


----------

